# Adamantine hydrapharm



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience with this product , to new people its not a pro hormone or adrogenic but it seems to get good reviews on predator nutrition but im wondering if its getting hyped up as a wonder supp

just like to know if anyones tried it and what they think of it ?

thanks


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

£60...dafuq!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

Laxogenin	25 mg

Epicatechin	40mg

Creatine Nitrate	250mg

Vitamin D3	500iu

epicatechin is completely underdosed. to get a decent dose of epicatechin one would have to take 8 capsules, while laxo only needs 2-4 here. this is label decoration and marketing. also what is 750mg creatin nitrate or whatever going to do here?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

^this.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

You would need eight tabs a day for a reasonable dose, i wouldn't bother.

Try looking at mass pro synthagen perhaps.

Musclemass Mass Pro Synthagen 270 Caps From PredatorNutrition.com


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

We were directed to this thread by a customer so happy to input here. We do not know of any product which uses 400mg of epicatechin per day. Follidrone is another product we sell which is a blend of rice flour and epicatechin so for those looking solely for epicatechin we would suggest using that but Adamantine isn't purely epicatechin and nor is it the case that 400mg is required even based on the literature - Does dark chocolateâ€™s epicatechin content promote muscle growth? - Examine.com Blog

In any event, we would suggest people make up their own minds but initial reviews are all very promising. You can read more on our forum but here is one from a guy who has panned a few supplements he has tried in the past that we were fans of and you can see his views both good and bad of the product here. Well worth a read for anyone interested.

Bodybuilding, Supplements & Nutrition Forum From Predator Nutrition


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

epic by olympus uses 600mg per day.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

of course the product works, it contains laxogenin. but the rest is label decoration to make it look more interesting.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

As a teen I spent a lot of money on "magic" products.

Trust me 60 pounds spent on whey protein, creatine and fish oil will give far better results


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

i respect your opinion as you seem very advanced and i don't like this specific product, but laxogenin heals injuries in days. so secretabridge for example is really worth it. i also improves other aspects of recovery, potentially even increases in hgh. there are also studies to back this up.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Link to studies?


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

not to be rude but why don't you google or ask me: can you provide a link to a study?

i will look anyways.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

the study is at the very bottom. seems like it is only a fragment though, there should be more.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Neuroscience said:


> not to be rude but why don't you google or ask me: can you provide a link to a study?
> 
> i will look anyways.


I did


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

a guy said he got rid of his chronic pain of 4 years using 4 caps secreta.

i think i should come up with a high dosed secreta/curcumin formula for chronic pain.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

predatorN said:


> We were directed to this thread by a customer so happy to input here. We do not know of any product which uses 400mg of epicatechin per day. Follidrone is another product we sell which is a blend of rice flour and epicatechin so for those looking solely for epicatechin we would suggest using that but Adamantine isn't purely epicatechin and nor is it the case that 400mg is required even based on the literature - Does dark chocolateâ€™s epicatechin content promote muscle growth? - Examine.com Blog
> 
> In any event, we would suggest people make up their own minds but initial reviews are all very promising. You can read more on our forum but here is one from a guy who has panned a few supplements he has tried in the past that we were fans of and you can see his views both good and bad of the product here. Well worth a read for anyone interested.
> 
> Bodybuilding, Supplements & Nutrition Forum From Predator Nutrition


I applied for the free bottle and made a review thread but got no reply


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Feedback here - Bodybuilding, Supplements & Nutrition Forum From Predator Nutrition

Teenphysique - We only had a small number of free bottles to give out.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

predatorN said:


> We were directed to this thread by a customer so happy to input here. We do not know of any product which uses 400mg of epicatechin per day. Follidrone is another product we sell which is a blend of rice flour and epicatechin so for those looking solely for epicatechin we would suggest using that but Adamantine isn't purely epicatechin and nor is it the case that 400mg is required even based on the literature - Does dark chocolateâ€™s epicatechin content promote muscle growth? - Examine.com Blog
> 
> In any event, we would suggest people make up their own minds but initial reviews are all very promising. You can read more on our forum but here is one from a guy who has panned a few supplements he has tried in the past that we were fans of and you can see his views both good and bad of the product here. Well worth a read for anyone interested.
> 
> Bodybuilding, Supplements & Nutrition Forum From Predator Nutrition


would you like me to do a log on the new product you have "progenadrex" i missed out on the adamantine log would like to give this a shot since i do alot of strength and fst-7 so could give an accurate response to my training since i log my weights and see if it icreases the weight i use currently or the rep endurance from the fst-7

Thanks


----------

